# Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.



## Rosebrock (4. Aug. 2008)

Liebe Kollegen,

das (mehr oder weniger gereinigte)  Wasser läuft vom Druckfilter über den Bachlauf in den Teich zurück.
Der Filter läuft natürlich 24 Stunden. Tagsüber ist das kein Problem,
doch nachts stört das geplätscher (bei geöffnetem Fenster) den Schlaf.
Einfachste Lösung: Fenster schliessen. Bei den Temperaturen der letzten Wochen jedoch nicht sehr angenehm.

Eine zweite Pumpe möchte ich ebenfalls nicht, da eh schon zu viele Kabel im Wasser liegen.

Wer kann mir helfen?


Gruß Arnold


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

mach doch bitte mal nen Foto


----------



## tomlegno (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

hi arnold,
das problem kenn ich. du musst das wasser brechen. lege vlies, schaumstoff oder so was in die markanten stellen. da hilft nur probieren.
gruß
tom


----------



## Dodi (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Hallo Arnold,

kannst Du evtl. die Pumpenleistung etwas drosseln, so dass das Wasser nicht so laut plätschert?

Wo ist denn das Plätschern am lautesten - da, wo das Wasser in den Bachlauf fließt oder wo es in den Teich hineingelangt? 
Vielleicht könnte man da etwas verändern, dass das Geräusch erträglicher wird.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Servus Arnold

Hatte das gleiche Problem am Ex-Teich, eigentlich wir nicht, sondern die Nachbarn  .

Am Anfang "Pfuschte" ich auch am Wasserfall herum :crazy zerstörte die schöne Optik und dergleichen  .

Dann bekam ich einen Tip aus dem Forum, es mit einem Drehzahlsteller zu versuchen. Gesagt getan, hatte auch noch ein keine schaltbaren Lichtquellen am Teich :beeten .

Ich kaufte mir dieses Teil. Mit dem konnte ich jetzt in der Nacht das Wasserfallgeräusch soweit minimieren das die Nachbarn nicht mehr gestört wurden und der Filter immer noch genug Wasser bekam  

Zusätzlich habe ich dabei auch noch Strom gespart  und die Beleuchtung bequem vom Liegestuhl aus, aus und eingeschaltet.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

nächster vorschlag: hab auch einen bachlauf aber direkt hinter dem filter (vor´m  bachlauf) ein y-stück liegen, an dem ich bestimmen kann, ob das wasser über den bachlauf läuft, oder über einen zweiten schlauch, der direkt in das becken läuft.

war ein bischen arbeit, aber bei der 2.lösung verdunstet auch nicht so viel. die ausgestaltung sei  dem erbauer überlassen!grins.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Der Bachlauf zu laut?

Mir kann meiner gar nicht laut genug sein  

Gut, die ersten paar Wochen musste ich ständig Pipi,
aber jetzt könnte ich nicht mehr ohne schlafen.
Es ist wie in den Bergen...herrlich  

Gruß
Andy

Foto


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Hi Andy,

hast Du eigentlich noch Nachbarn?


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Ja selbstverständlich, 
und alle sind begeistert und schlafen nur noch
bei offenem Fenster seit ich Ganghofers "Wo
der Wildbach rauscht" ins Viertel geholt habe.

Bedingt stimme ich aber zu, das es verschiedenes
Plätschern gibt. Das Plätschern eines Strahls auf
die Teichoberfläche hört sich wirklich an wie wenn
einer nach 12 Weißbier ins Klo pinkelt.

Das Hauptrauschen ensteht bei mir dadurch,
das mein Bachanfang von einem fast senkrecht
nach oben gehendem 80er KG Winkel startet,
in dem ein passender Stein steckt, durch den 
eine ca. 50cm hohe fächerartige Fontäne entsteht.
Diese rauscht in Kombination mit dem 3m später
liegenden 1,4 Tonnen Wasserfallstein, über dessen 
Kante das Wasser an 3 Stellen ca. 40cm senkrecht
fällt. Diese Vielfalt erzeugt ein Kombirauschen, das
vom durchschnittlichen Gebirgsbach unserer 
heimischen Alpen kaum noch zu unterscheiden ist  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Rosebrock (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen, 

zunächst entschuldige ich mich für die unhöfliche Anrede in meinem gestrigen Beitrag.  
Ich bedanke mich für die Vorschläge, und werde sie der Reihe nach (beginnend mit der günstigsten Lösung, dem Vlies und dem Schaumstoff) abarbeiten. Über das Ergebnis werde ich dann berichten.
Fotos folgen demnächst.

In der Hoffnung auf einen ungestörten Schlaf
grüsst

Arnold


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Hei, ein Vorteil hat aber auch das Bach/Wasserspielgeräusch. Wir verstehen nichtmehr jedes Wort, das die Nachbarn auf Ihrer Terasse sprechen und umgekehrt (sie telefonieren auch gerne dort) und sie hören unser Pipirauschen und sonstiges )aus der Gästetoilette nichtmehr, wenn im Sommer das Fenster auf ist  Auch andere Geräuschspitzen werden ein bisschen entschärft. Zb. wenn morgends um 5:20 Uhr der Bus um unser Grundstück fährt, kurz an der Kurve anhält und dann mit BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRM anfährt. Wenn es ganz ruhig ist, sitzt man da kerzengerade im Bett. 

Also ich bin für dezentes Dauerrauschen auch in der Nacht...

VG Monika


----------



## grisu112 (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Das kenne ich auch  

Allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass ich nun nachts aufwache, wenn der Wasserfall nicht mehr rauscht (Filter oder Pumpe verstopft ist). Ich möchte meinen Wasserfall nicht mehr missen und die Nachbarn haben sich noch nicht beschwert. Die sind schon etwas älter und hören nicht mehr so gut  

Also wenn du die Pumpe nicht direkt drosseln kannst, dann würde ich ein "Drosselventil" einbauen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie dein Bachlauf aufgebaut ist, aber wenn ich bei mir 1-2 Steine etwas verschiebe, dann werden die Geräusche auch weniger.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf ist (nachts) zu laut.*

Servus Tom

[OT]Du bist zwar schon eine ganze Weile angemeldet, aber trotzdem ein 

Herzlich Willkommen  

Willst du uns nicht einmal deinen Teich vorstellen.

Ich und viele andere Teichianer würden sich freuen  [/OT]


----------

